# checked at boat ramp



## FOD (Jan 5, 2013)

Anybody ever had their license checked STANDING at a boat ramp?Pull up,get out the truck,go over and look at the river,and have the warden ask you for your hunting license.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 5, 2013)

FOD said:


> Anybody ever had their license checked STANDING at a boat ramp?Pull up,get out the truck,go over and look at the river,and have the warden ask you for your hunting license.



If you aren't in the act of hunting,why would you be checked.

I pulled into park at Cooper Creek to trout fish one time.Parked right beside DNR.I got out,put my waders on,grabbed rods and went to the creek.
After a couple casts,DNR comes and asks for my license.I obliged,but complained that it would have been much easier in the parking lot......He said I wasn't fishing then.


----------



## FOD (Jan 5, 2013)

I thought about being smart,but fought the urge,showed my license, and walked away.I'm sure he checked the guys loading their boat, but I wonder if he checked their fishing license, I mean they were closer to fishing than I was to hunting.


----------



## chobrown (Jan 5, 2013)

*Happened last weekend*

Got checked last week at the boat landing after hunting while standing beside the truck. Already had waders off and I was in blue jeans and long sleeve shirt.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 5, 2013)

We get checked nearly every single hunt at the boat ramp.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 5, 2013)

I pulled into a Ranger Station with a buddy of mine and flagged down a couple of rangers in a DNR truck to ask them a question. We were asked for our hunting licenses after we asked them about squirrel hunting, which was fine, of course, but one of them got really snotty and condescending about the whole thing.  I really considered filing a complaint against the guy, I mean - we stopped them, not the other way around.  That's the only negative experience I've had with DNR in any state.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2013)

It's not uncommon


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 5, 2013)

I got checked in a Mcdonalds while I was in line ordering food!!! Game warden says" Yall get em today". I said we killed a few. He then says that he needs to see my license. I was legal and all but I thought it was odd.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 5, 2013)

Its easier for them to check you at the ramp, they don't have to burn gas running all over the place. That's about the only place I have ever been checked was at boatramps.


----------



## little rascal (Jan 5, 2013)

*I luv getting*

checked by Mr. Green Jeans! Especially 4-5 times in the same area, I mean we ought to be on a first name basis by now. I just start asking them questions, like, what do ya'll think about hunting such and such island etc.,. Alabama says you can't do this this and that, blah, blah, blah. Eventually they try and get lost and don't check me no more for a while. One time I pulled up after fishing, and they like to hide up around the parking area, and when a boat pulls up to take out, one of them will walk out and down to you and start some chat and check you stuff. He walked down and said you catch anything, i said nope. He said, is that your beer (Corona box in boat full of misc., tackle)? I said laughingly, no beer, tha's my tackle box. I had a battery turn over in West Virginia and spilled in my tackle bag and ate my bag up. Only thing i had to scrape up all that crap and put it in was a Corona box we found in the trash. i been to lazy to put it in a nother box or bag. Would you like to see it? He replied naw, that's okay! Then went on his merry way!


----------



## chashlls150 (Jan 5, 2013)

When migratory birds are involved, your best bet is to be respectful as possible. Because if you hunt much, you will run into them again.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 5, 2013)

chashlls150 said:


> when migratory birds are involved, your best bet is to be respectful as possible. Because if you hunt much, you will run into them again.



x22


----------



## meandmydog (Jan 5, 2013)

The dnr have the right to check you for anything while on cores of engineers property. They are usually smelling for drinking and driving, and other strange activites.


----------



## JROESEL (Jan 5, 2013)

Got checked this morning and so did four other boats. Very nice gentleman. Also to the guy who loaded his boat and parked on the ramp, you can unload your boat in the parking lot. Mean while the game warden was waiting on all of us.


----------



## savage (Jan 6, 2013)

*Gw*

Guess getting checked at the ramp would be better than them pulling into your spread with a boat to check you while you are hunting?  Of course I am biased......


----------



## Washington95 (Jan 6, 2013)

Unfortunately, Barney is out there.  Makes bad name for all the many good ones.  And yes, if you run into a jerk you should get name and report him.  Everyone should.  After these stack up the supr should open his/her eyes.  Same for the good guys, tell their suprs your experience with them.  How else can the supr eval their performance.  Like the man said, you're paying them; they work for you.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been checked on the side of the road wearing max4 jacket waiting at the gate to the property we were fixing to hunt. Guns were in cases in the truck way before sunrise made us fish I'm out check shells licenses And plugs asked if we were going to hunt said yes and he picked everything apart.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 6, 2013)

Getting checked at the ramp is the same as hunting over bait ... only its legal.


----------



## carolinaboy (Jan 6, 2013)

Whats the big deal with getting checked, You should be legal anyways.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 6, 2013)

id rather be checked at the boat ramp than in my spot that morning.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 6, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> Whats the big deal with getting checked, You should be legal anyways.





Turkey Trax said:


> id rather be checked at the boat ramp than in my spot that morning.



sums it up for me.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd never been checked until I started duck hunting. In the last 7-8 years, I've been checked probably 2-3 times a year. I have yet to run into a DNR officer that has been aggravating or rude. I try to get to know them on a personal basis, because as mentioned before, you will see them again. A couple of them that I see each year, I even consider them to be friends. Now this may not help me out much with a flagrant violation, but might help tip the scales on a borderline infraction. It kinda blows my mind that some people want to make enemies out of them when they're gonna be the ones that may be writing your tickets.


----------



## mikeys250 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hairy Dawg said:


> I'd never been checked until I started duck hunting. In the last 7-8 years, I've been checked probably 2-3 times a year. I have yet to run into a DNR officer that has been aggravating or rude. I try to get to know them on a personal basis, because as mentioned before, you will see them again. A couple of them that I see each year, I even consider them to be friends. Now this may not help me out much with a flagrant violation, but might help tip the scales on a borderline infraction. It kinda blows my mind that some people want to make enemies out of them when they're gonna be the ones that may be writing your tickets.



Exactly. Stay legal and make then your friends. It may not help this season or next but it will come back around to help sometime.


----------



## bosullivan (Jan 6, 2013)

We enjoy some of the most liberal hunting laws in the country, so I don't mind getting checked. Hopefully the threat will keep some of those poachers in check, but not likely.


----------



## jmblackw (Jan 6, 2013)

well maybe the game warden will run his little boat all up in your spread next time and make your hunt even better. say......right at shooting light haha wow! i hope they read this and start!!


----------



## DawgMedic (Jan 7, 2013)

Yep... my boys got checkd at the ramp... checked the boat, life preservers, etc....and they went through every bag and coat pocket checking for lead shot.... they were clean... but it was somewhat a pain...


----------



## kkennett (Jan 7, 2013)

Personally, I would prefer to be checked at the ramp rather than interrupted in my spot.  I have been checked on opening day in a dove field while the whole crowd was sitting around under a tent eating BBQ.

That being said, if you're being checked on the way in, what are they going to do?  Suppose you have no license or lead on your person.  Possessing lead shot at a boat ramp is not a crime, nor is intending to hunt without a license a crime.  What they count on, I believe, is for those that get ticketed in that fashion to just pay up; rather than contest the charge.  While I am not a lawyer, I would guess that if they ticketed you for standing a boat ramp in hip waders without a license, that would like be a civil rights violation for which you could sue them, as you plainly not have met the elements necessary for a crime.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 7, 2013)

I hunt a swamp in Forsyth county sometimes and was checked four weekends in a row by the same two DNR officers.  It became a ritiual after the third time so we started comeing out with our lisence, stamp and shells ready so it didn't take as long to get to the Waffle House. the only time consuming thing was checking the plugs in 5 or 6 shotguns. I do want to say that the area is about a 1/4 mile away to some comercial buildings and homes that have called to complain about our hunting several times and the DNR backed us up. We are still hunting there so the DNR gets two thumbs up from me. I think the people that have the problem most of the time are the ones trying to get away with something. It's too easy to do it the right way and be legal for me to take a chance.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 7, 2013)

kkennett said:
			
		

> That being said, if you're being checked on the way in, what are they going to do? Suppose you have no license or lead on your person. Possessing lead shot at a boat ramp is not a crime, nor is intending to hunt without a license a crime. What they count on, I believe, is for those that get ticketed in that fashion to just pay up; rather than contest the charge. While I am not a lawyer, I would guess that if they ticketed you for standing a boat ramp in hip waders without a license, that would like be a civil rights violation for which you could sue them, as you plainly not have met the elements necessary for a crime.




That's why we all need to be very careful how we answer questions from DNR officer, or any law officer, for that matter.  Most folks do the officer's job for them by failing to keep their mouth shut.  

The questions they ask aren't random, just for the heck of it, they are trying to get information from you.  Obviously don't lie, don't be rude, but don't give up anymore information than necessary. 

Granted, I've enjoyed speaking to most of the rangers I've been checked by, and gotten some valuable information about spots to hunt and fish; but if stopped in a McDonald's or just for pulling up to a river, it's name, rank, and serial number only from me.


----------



## vrooom (Jan 7, 2013)

Reading comprehension

How I comprehend this is that te OP wasn't hunting and didn't have hunting gear but the game warden asked for a hunting license. Not the fact that he got checked at a ramp instead if while actively hunting. 

I was scouting one day in my obviously duck boat. Ranger in an outboard passes 3 boats fishing to run me down in the channel to check me. Asked for my license. I asked why because I didn't have a gun or decoys in the boat and he failed to check any of the fishermen. He looked a little bashful and just asked to see a life jacket and throwable. I told him my boat was tegistered as 15'11" and showed him a life jacket before I went on my way


----------



## FOD (Jan 9, 2013)

vrooom said:


> Reading comprehension
> 
> How I comprehend this is that te OP wasn't hunting and didn't have hunting gear but the game warden asked for a hunting license. Not the fact that he got checked at a ramp instead if while actively hunting.
> 
> I was scouting one day in my obviously duck boat. Ranger in an outboard passes 3 boats fishing to run me down in the channel to check me. Asked for my license. I asked why because I didn't have a gun or decoys in the boat and he failed to check any of the fishermen. He looked a little bashful and just asked to see a life jacket and throwable. I told him my boat was tegistered as 15'11" and showed him a life jacket before I went on my way



Exactly,since when does standing at a boat ramp require a person to have a hunting license.


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been checked several times at several different boat ramps. At one particular ramp, the wardens sit in their truck hidden up a hill and around a corner and wait for the guy who's getting the truck to get out on the dock and push the boat back. Then they drive down the hill to come check everything. That way you can't see them and turn around and/or hide the evidence of whatever illegal thing you could possibly have done. Sometimes they even wait till the boat is on the trailer before they come out of their hiding spot. I'm legal so I've never had any problems with being checked at a ramp after a hunt.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a hidden compartment in my boat that we throw all lead shot and extra ducks. Always legal on the outside!!


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2013)

I have been checked 4 times this year by the feds. Nothing new welcome to duck hunting.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 9, 2013)

Mark K said:


> I have a hidden compartment in my boat that we throw all lead shot and extra ducks. Always legal on the outside!!



I have a 4 man hide and we were fishing this past summer and I had all 4 pit covers on the boat. When I got to the ramp the GW was there ANd he asked how we did, I said we don't keep no fish, but with the covers on the boat was just 20ft of covered deck.

He asked where the live well was and I said this is a duck boat there is no live well.  Then he asked what all those compartments were and I said storage.  He then said could he check them, I said sure but you gota get on the boat and hang upside down to look up in them.

He said just let me check your liscence.  Now when he sees me down there he just waves and rolls on.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Jan 10, 2013)

I love getting checked just so I might gain a little info on a new hole -couple of years back a GW asked me to jump in his truck so he could show me a great spot that was hidden in plain site so to speak -he and others are now on my Christmas list.


----------



## Brushcreek (Jan 10, 2013)

I got checked at the ramp after pulling my boat out just a week or 2 ago at one of the lakes around here. Super nice officer though. Can't remember his name. He even gave us advice about where we would have a better chance of getting into some more birds at. I'd rather them check me there then to come out in the boat and drive through my spread and interupt my hunt.


----------



## carolinaboy (Jan 10, 2013)

I wish they would spend more time out riding and creeping around on the water. I have had them actualy come out with me while I hunt and let them see what I see.


----------



## Strutter (Jan 12, 2013)

You ever think that since it appeared that you had been hunting and that you could possess wildlife(ducks) that he has the authority to check that wildlife????


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 12, 2013)

The game wardens ive come in contact with here in west ga  seem like great people to me. Ive never had a problem, but ive also never caused any. Had one let me go one time when riding on the river at night with a light out.He could have written me a ticket, and i would have complied, because i broke the law. Ive been checked by one GW at a local WMA for the past 20 years. Hes one of the best law enforcement guys ive ever met and just a great person. But if im on his WMA, he checks my stuff. I dont look at it as if hes trying to "get" me, hes just doing his job. 

Now if you are ticketed for anything, make sure the guy that issues it knows the law. In my home county, I dont have anything good to say about our good ol boy sherrifs dept deputies. Everyone of them that ive talked to seems to be about two steps above a turnip, and definatley has no business carrying a firearm. The qualifications to be a deputy in my county is easy. All you need to do is be a mammal, you know, something that breathes air and drinks water.

The point to this is I had one issue me a ticket for not wearing a helmet on an atv on a dirt road. Ive never heard of such law and this guy insisted that there was a law that said you must wear one. After getting home, I googled the law number and it was the state highway law for helmets on motorcycles. Stated you must have a helmet on a motorcycle or two wheeled bike if you are on a paved road in Georgia. It actually excluded atvs and tractors. But the guy just thought I was going to send in a $75 check. I took it to court and embarresed the department in front of the judge because I was dealing with a mouthbreather. 

Game wardens are usually educated, and know the law from what ive seen. Respect them, do what your supposed to do, and dont worry about them.


----------

